# wattle fencing



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

anyone here know how to make a wattle fence?
is it pretty simple?
i have been researching online and it looks pretty straightforward. Is there any tips to this i should keep in mind?
thanks


----------



## aknodak (Feb 25, 2014)

*Wattle Fence*

alaskabg.org/Education-Learn/HowTo/WattleFence.pdf


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for asking the question. I have never encountered a wattle fence and it looks like a topic that bears some more investigation


----------



## Momturtle (Nov 2, 2009)

We have made them. They can work for keeping chickens, dogs, children, etc. away from things but they do not last very long. An up side is that you have a bunch of perfectly kindling when they fall to pieces.


----------



## lhalfcent (Mar 11, 2010)

Momturtle said:


> We have made them. They can work for keeping chickens, dogs, children, etc. away from things but they do not last very long. An up side is that you have a bunch of perfectly kindling when they fall to pieces.


ooo thanks


----------

